# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Histori dashurie Nr 3

## DI_ANA

Po ja kushtoj kete teme thenieve dhe historive per dashurine...Vazhdim i nr 2 pasi tema u mbyll.


Jam futur ne nje bote enderruese ku ne te cilen jam mbreteresha e yjeve dhe e pafundesise....
Ne kete nate te erret po te ndricuar nga te gjithe yjet polare,e shtrire siper reve jam dhe mendoj per ty dashuri,mendoj se sa e bukur do te ishte hija jote ne kete nate te erret,mendoj qe sa bukur do ndriconte fustani yt i bardhe dhe sa madheshti do te kishte prania jote...
E di qe nuk e ke qejf erresiren por vetem ndricimin dhe bardhesine,e di qe nuk ke qejf te shohesh fytyra te vrenjtura dhe sy te perlotur,e di qe nuk ke qejf te shohesh zemra te lenduara dhe shpirte te vdekur;e di qe nuk ke qejf te jesh e lene dhe e harruar ne nje qoshe,e di qe nuk te pelqen te rrish vetem,e di qe te pelqen te luash,te qeshesh,te duash,te qash....te qash me lotet e gezimit.
I di te gjitha keto mikja ime e shtrenjte..;por vetem sonte te lutem mundohu te rrish me mua,me shoqero siper kesaj reje dhe me thuaj sekretet e botes tende,me thuaj cfare te bejme qe te mos vuajme,cfare te bejme qe te mos qajme dhe cfare te bejme qe vetem ty te te ngjajme!!
Po te jap takim ne kete erresire te pafund po te bukur,po te jap takim qe te kuptosh qe nuk eshte vetem bardhesia ne kete bote,eshte dhe erresia...te lutem mesohu dhe ti me te ashtu sic mesohet dhe eshte mesuar njeriu!
Te lutem vihu ti pak ne vendin e erresires dhe kupto sesa veshtire eshte qe te gjesh drite...te lutem kupto pak se cdo te thote ky carcaf i zi qe ka pushtuar boten mbare...te lutem kupto pak erresiren e shpirtrave te vuajtur dhe te zhgenjyer..te lutem rri vetem pak caste me ta..te lutem kupto qe cfare eshte vuajtja dhe brenga,te lutem qaj me lotet e njerezve,kupto cfare do te thote moskuptimi dhe humbje e ndjenjes qe ti ushqen!!!
Nuk eshte vetem gezim ajo cka ti nuk jep...;sa e bukur dhe madheshtore je,po aq mizore behesh kur dikush te tradheton...
Te lutem qendro me mua dhe degjo vajtimet e njerezve ne kete nate,degjo sa zemra vuajne dhe sa te lenduara jane!!
Te lutem vallezo me mua,merrja nje valsi siper kesaj reje dhe beje erresiren drite,beji yjet diej,jepu shkelqime me te fuqishem dhe mbushe kete bote me engjejt e tu...mbushe me te miren,mbushe me dashurine...
Po te lutem une qe sonte jam perendesha e yjeve ne kete bote endrrash....po jam njeri me shpirt dhe me zemer ne nje bote reale dhe keto lutje po ti bej ty sepse e di qe me kupton...e di qe kam te drejte dhe e di qe do te me ndihmosh!!
Te lutem behi njerezit te duhen ne pafundesi,te lutem hiqu lotet,brengen,jepu vetem gezimin,denoje tradhetine dhe zhduke ekzistencen e saj,jepu fytyrave bukurine dhe buzeqeshjen....te lutem beje per keta njerez qe aq shume te duan,beje per keta njerez qe jane skllaveruar kaq shume pas bukurise tende...te lutem beje per mua....

----------


## shoku_tanku

Sikur te ishim te gjithe te afte te komunikonim ne nje menyre te tille me ndjenjen,me dashurine...ajo nuk do  te na braktiste kurre"...do te na qendronte gjithmone prane...do te na ushqente me miresine dhe do te na ndriconte me bardhesine...do te na sheqeroste shpirtin me embelsine e saj...keto shkrime jane nje ushqim...mallkuar,eshte ai qe nuk denjon te thithe nektarin e dashurise...ai qe nuk e kerkon kete ushqim shpirteror...ai qe nuk do ta shohe kete miresi hyjnore..
Jetoni me dashuri, njerez!...jetoni me dashuri..."engjejt, jemi ne"...engjej te gjalle!
Nxirreni ne pah,engjellin e fshehur brenda shpirtit tuaj te pervuajtur...merrni shembull nga ky engjell qe na befason gjithmone me shpirtin e tij te madh dhe me miresine e pashtershme qe na dhuron nepermjet ketyre shkrimeve te mrekullueshme,dhe te paperseritshme me bukurine e thjeshtesise se tyre..

----------


## DI_ANA

Cdo gje filloj kur shikimet tona u kryqezuan...
Ti rrezove zemren time dhe e bere qe sot te jete kaq e pasur dhe e ndjeshme..
Kjo ere dashurie me beri qe te humbas arsyetimin dhe llogjiken,me beri te jem plotesisht e cmendur dhe e pafuqishme karshi teje!!!
Dashuria jone lindi dhe u betuam qe nuk do mbaronte kurre...kjo dashuri rritej nga dita ne dite,une vete e lashe te hyja dhe mbas saj mbylla dyert e zemres me shume celsa..
Si eshte e mundur qe gjithcka behej e bukur dhe kaq e mrekullushme,kaq e rralle dhe kaq pasionante,kur zhytesha dhe mbytesha ne thellesine e syve tuj?!!
Ndjenja qe ne te dy vete i injoronim u krijuan...po duheshin mbajtur me kujdes dhe duheshin konservuar...
Duke qene ne krahet e tua,kam ikur dhe fluturuar ne nje bote te bukur dhe te embel,ne nje bote te paster dhe te qete ku miresia ishte mbreteresha dhe ku e keqja ishte denuar me burgim te perjetshem...
Zjarri ne syte tane u ndez diten kur buzet tona u preken....e ardhmja na perkiste dhe vetem ne te dy ishim te zotet te gjenim rrugen e saj...
Sa e madhe kjo dashuri qe kisha per ty.........sa e paster........sa e bukur dhe sa fisnike!!!
Nuk dyshoja te ndjenja sepse nuk mund te dyshosh ne dashuri...........sepse te desha!!

----------


## DI_ANA

Marr dhe ndjej eren e trupit tend te nxehte...
Ti me puth dhe nje buzeqeshje zbuloj ne ndricimin e syve te tu...Ne fytyren tende shkelqen nje drite qe me ben te ndricoj ne menyre magjike dhe ku syte e mij jeshil marrin ngjyren blu dhe tregojne detin e pafund....
Aroma e buzeve te tua si nje eliksir dehes shperndahet dhe ne nje zarf me ben qe te futem,nje zarf nga i cili nuk dua qe te dal kurre....Jam e mbushur ne zemer me butesi dhe drejt teje deshirat e mija ikin pa patur frike!
Me pelqen te shikoj dridhjet e tua kur trupat tane marrin flake,dua te pi frymen tende sepse per mua eshte nje dhurate jete qe do na beje te jetojme ne dashuri dhe harmoni te plote...
Dhe kur nata e gjithanshme te mbreteroj dhe te shkeli qiellin e larte,dhe kur ti do te flesh i qete nen hijen e gjoksit tim....atehere do te te jap nje te puthur lamtumire nen buzet e pafajshme te tuat...nje te puthur qe do te thote te dua dhe do te te dua...po me duhet te largohem....larg...larg!

----------


## DI_ANA

Ne flladin e mengjesit po rri dhe per ty mendoj....mendoj per dashurine dhe mendoj per cdo momente te kaluar prane teje,mendoj per netet pa gjume dhe bisedat e embla,mendoj per shikimin e syve,mendoj  per gezimet,per castet me te bukura te jetes sime te kaluara prane teje...mendoj per momentet me magjike qe mund te kem kaluar ne pranine tende...oh sa shume mendoj....
Mendoj dhe habitem me shpejtesine e eres dhe te kohes!
Me duket sikur gjerat fillojne dhe mbarojne po ne te njejten dite...ku eshte vlera e kesaj kohe te kaluar bashke?!
Pse kaq kujtime...me duket sikur kishte me teper...?!!!
Koha iken shpejt dhe me duket se ne kalimin e saj ajo merr me vete njerezit qe duam dhe merr me vete kujtimet tona me te bukura duke na lene mbrapa dicka te hidhur dhe te pakapercyeshme...Pse ndodh valle?!
A mos vete koha xhelozonte ne lumturine tone dhe a mos vete koha do te ishte e lumtur duke na i marre te gjitha thjesht per te kenaqur veten e saj?!
Mendoj per ty dhe mendoj qe vetem duke qene prane teje,do te isha ne gjendje te beja gjerat me te bukura,me te guximshme,me te frikshme,me enderruese...oha sa shume gjera do te mund te beja per ty!
Do te shkrija akullnajat,te pushoja vullkanet,te provokoja shiun,te lindja ne erresiren e nates vete diellin,te notoja dhe te ecja siper oqeaneve,te kontrolloja thellesite e tyre ....me ty do shoqeroja eren,me ty do isha vete ky fllad mengjesi...me ty do te isha kaq shume!!!
Pse kujtimet zhduken dhe pse nuk mundemi ti ngrijme te gjitha?
Do te doja te kisha mundesine te ngrija kohen,cdo gje qe kam kaluar me ty,do te doja te ktheja edhe nje here dashurine tone,do te doja te mbaja kujtimet me te bukura ne nje shpelle te larte ku vetem une mund te shkoja dhe ta njihja...Do te doja te ringjallja cdo gje qe kemi kaluar dhe cdo kujtim..
Sa te pafuqishem ndjehemi dhe sa te pavlere kur nuk arrijme dot realizimin e deshirave me te zjarrta qe kemi!Nuk mund te bej dot asgje nga keto qe them...
Po mund te bej qe ti te jesh ne thellesine e zemres sime,nje thellesi ku ne te cilen askush dhe asgje nuk mund te te prishi,nje thellesi ku ne te cilen vetem vdekja mund te me ndaje nga ty!
Dhe mund te bej qe te mendoj gjate,te mendoj cdo kohe,cdo stine,cdo minute,te mendoj duke mos pushuar se menduari,te mendoj edhe duke fjetur....te mendoj deri ne fund per ty....te mendoj deri ne fund per dashurine!
Kohe,ti je rivalja ime dhe prape se prape te dua,te dua sepse ti mi solle momentet dhe prape ti mi more!
Po nuk mi merr dote te gjitha kujtimet...;nuk me ndalon dot mendimet.....

----------


## DI_ANA

Thenie per dashurine

Njeriu qe te do,nuk te ben te njohesh kurre ferrin!

Dashuria lind me nje shikim,jeton me nje te puthur dhe perfundon ne nje lot!

Ai dhe ajo.....ai donte jeten,ajo jetonte per ate,ai donte te tjeret,ajo vdiste per te!

Nje dite dashuria i tha miqesise...."perse ke ardhur per vizite te une"?...dhe miqesia ju pergjigj;"kam ardhur qe te thaj lotet qe ti ke krijuar"!

Ti mund te besh shume gjera me zemren time...ta djegesh,ta shkatarrosh,ta torturtosh,po te lutem dije qe ti je ne brendesi te saj!

Linda nje dite per te te dashur ashtu sic te desha nje dite per te vdekur!

Nqs te dua te lutem me duaj,nqs qaj te lutem me pusho lotet,dhe nqs se vdes,te lutem mos me ndiq!

Jeta eshte dashuri,dashuria eshte vuajtje dhe vuajtja i ngjan vdekjes!

Miqesia transformohet shume here ne dashuri,kurse dashuria shume rralle ne miqesi!!!

Mos ler asnjehere ate qe do per ate qe te pelqen,sepse nje dite ky i fundit do te te lere per ate qe do doje!

Asnjehere mos qaj per nje mashkull ose nje femer,sepse po te te meritonin nuk te benin qe te vuaje!

Nqs nje dite do te ndahesh nga une,te lutem me ler ne mes te shiut qe te mos shohesh lotet e derdhur!

----------


## shefqeti11

nuk komentoj dot pasi nuk jam aq i aft per te komentuar keto shkrime!

gjeja me e shumte qe mund te bej eshte, t'i lexoj dhe njekohesisht te ndjehem i gezuar qe gjendem ketu te lexoj keto shkrime qe na sillni.


dhe dicka tjeter dua te them: 

me te vertet nuk paska pasur dashuri me te forte, me te madhe, me bujare dhe me te cilter se ajo e nje femre!

teper e leht te kuptohet por, po aq dhe e veshtire per tu pranuar!


per nje cast isha duke i humbur shpresat por, dita dites nen shoqerin tuaj duke mesuar me shume, ato shtohen...



Faleminderit qe jeni ne mesin tone!

----------


## shefqeti11

Sa shume po shndrisin yjet sot, me kujtojn netet tona, ne kete vend ku gjendem tani, ku dikur nga buzet e tua qe dridheshin prej gezimit qe dashuria i kishte pushtuar, nxoren fjalet me te embla qe shpirti im kishte degjuarende i kujtoj, bashk me fytyren tende te celet porsi nje gonxhe trendafili qe te shkelqente nen driten e henes dhe nen zilin e yjeve te zjarrt qe kishin per dashurin tone. 
Me kujtohen premtimet qe i dham njeri  tjetrit ne kete vend ku qendroj sot.. i vetem, e me nje shpirt te coptuar, ne kete vend,, ku lindi dashuria jone, ku per cdo nate ishte pallati jone, i krijuar me fjalet me te bukra te dashuris, i krijuar mbi veprat me te bukura qe mund te ekzistojn por erdhi dita dhe fjalet i mori erai mori era ashtu sic perplaset sa andej-kendej dhe kurora me luleshqerra qe dikur kisha thurur per ty, e tashme gjendet pertok, e thar dhe e etur, ashtu, porsi buzet e mia per dashurin e humbur! Perse vall te ndodhi keshtu?, A nuk ndertohet kalaja e dashuris me fjalet e saj me te bukura, a nuk ndertohet me gjithe ato vepra qe ne bem per njeri  tjetrin!? 
Premtime qe kurr nuk i kam harruar, premtime e fajl qe sot nuk gjejn vend ne mua per tu strehuar, kjo zemer eshte bosh..tashme e harruar
Bashk prisnim mengjesinbashk prisnim te zbardhte agimi, e te strukur nen krahet e njeri  tjetrit, ku cdo here zgjoheshim nen cicerimat e zogjve
Me kujtohet ku dridheshe prej frikes, se mos nje dite me humbisje, e lot te rridhnin ne faqe,,e duart e tua te vogla, i strukje ne kraharorin tim, e me lusje te qendroja pran teje perjetdhe ja ku me ke, ende ketu,,duke te pritur, duke pritur e shpresuar se cdo gje nuk ish vec nje enderr
Po ti ku je?...Po ti, me thuaj!?...



Pjes e shkeputur prej copave te coptuara!

----------


## e panjohura

Sot thuase te gjith jemi te preokupuar me te kaluaren e asesi me te tashmen.
Thuase kjo qe me kujtohet ka qen dje e jo qe kan kalua koh aq sa te i rrafshitet edhe varri.
Te rij te dashuruar ne njeri tjetrin menduam qe nuk do te kete forc te na ndaj por...ja qe kishte.Ne nuk u ndam qe e tradhetuam njeri tjetrin ne nuk u ndam qe treti dashurija por u larguam qe nuk na lejuan dhe ne fund ja arrijten qellimit.
Askush nuk do te thot me bukur se Ti te dua per at edhe nuk mundohem ta kerkoj!Askush sikur Ti nuk do me perqafon ngroht  per at as nuk provoj.Askush nuk do te mi perkdhel floket si ti dhe per at nuk dua as perkdhelje!Vetem ti dije te me japesh keshilla per at nuk pranoj kshilla nga askush!
Pse nuk me thuani a eshte kjo dashuri e pazavendesueshme siq mendoj une?
Kurr nuk do te pushoj se dashuruari me beso edhe qe ti nuk do ta dijsh kurr sepse je atje ku askush nuk mund te shef as te degjoj ....Te dashta te dua edhe tani kur nuk je do te dua deri te vij pran teje Ishe dhe do mbetesh i vetmi per mua....SHPIRT

----------


## DI_ANA

I pafund dhe i pavdekshem pushteti yt mbi mua...
Sa shume do te desha qe te gjithcka dhe cdo gje te kishte emrin tend,aromen tende,pamjen ,veshtrimin tend,shikimin...
Sa shume do te doja te ndeshesha me ty ne cdo cast te jetes...sa do te doja te isha prane teje,sa do te doja te shetisja dhe te ikja ne vendet me te bukura dhe me perrallore ne pranine tende!
Nuk mund te te them dot sesa shume me mungon!!!Nuk mund te te them dot kurre sesa shume te dua dhe sa i futur je ne brendesine e zemres sime!
Nuk mund te te shpjegoj dot sesa monotone eshte kjo jete per mua,sa e vrazhde me duket...sa pakuptim!
Kjo qe kam ne shpirtin tim i perngjan nje flake te ndezur qe me lart ngrihet e ngrihet perdite dhe qe nuk mund te shuhet kurre!I perngjan nje vullkani perbindesh qe nuk mundet te shpertheje pasi e ka te ndaluar,dhe ky vulllkan po zien e zien dhe i roberuar ndjehet....nje vullkan i cili do te mundej te shprehej vetem po te ishte afer teje!
Duke menduar pêr ty here behem nje shqiponje mali qe jeton vetem ne lartesira,por qe edhe fusha i mungon dhe here behem nje lule ne kulmin e lulezimit e cila ka nevoje per uje!
A e ke ndjere ne te vertete se sa shume flet kjo zemra ime?
E ke ndjere ne te vertete shpirtin tim?
Do te kisha shume deshire te ndjeja edhe une tendin,do te kisha shume deshire te kisha mundesine edhe une te futesha ne zemren tende,te pakten vetem per nje cast te vetem!!Nuk do te doja asgje tjeter!
Do te doja vetem te shikoja qe dashuria jone nuk mund te jete thyer dhe nuk mund te kete vdekur!!
Do te doja vetem qe te mos jem dicka e hidhur ne kujtimet e tua!
Do te doja te dija te gjitha keto....do te doja te isha e qete!

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

*Gjerat me te bukura qe kam lexuanr ndonjeher.

Diana se dija qe ekzistonte nje dashuri e tille kujtoja se gjithcka kishte marr fund.

Sdi cte them me jam shume i prekur ka keto qe lexova.*

----------


## SaS

ishte nje cift edhe u martuan!!! kjo goca ishte mrekullia vete !!! me te bukur nuk kishte ne toke !!! pas 6 vjetesh martese kesaj goces i ndodh nje aksident i cili e shperfytyron fare e bene me te shemtuaren ne bote !!!pra nuk shikohej me sy !!! lart e poshte shoket i thone ketij cunit !!! more po si rri me ate ti !!! pergjigja e ketij te fundit ishte nuk e ndaj dot sepse kam frike se mos vret veten !!! edhe sot e kesaj dite eshte me ate per meshire apo per friken se mos vret veten ajo goca !!! 

si mendoni e ka dashur ndonjehere ky cuni kete gocen apo thjesht fiksimi i pamjes se jashtme mbizoteronte zemren edhe syte e tij ??? jepni mendimet tuaja !!! flm !!!

----------


## DI_ANA

Sa bukur eshte te dashurosh ,sa bukur eshte te thuresh endrra dhe te kesh projekte te perbashketa...
Kur arrijme te duam dike,arrijme qe edhe vete jeten tone ja leme ne dore njeri tjetrit...edhe ne vdekje nuk do te kishim frike te ishim bashke!
Sa e fuqishme ndjenja dhe sa magjepse bukuria e saj!
Ne krahet e njeri tjetrit lumturia na duket ne permasat me te arritshme,ne kulmin me te larte te bukurise,jeta na duket me nje kuptim te rralle,dashuria na duket kaq naive dhe kaq jetegjate...jemi te dashuruar dhe kemi force,jemi te dashuruar dhe i japim nje arsye ekzistences sone,jemi te dashuruar dhe jemi ne gjendje te luftojme dhe te mposhtim pengesat me te fuqishme....jemi te dashuruar dhe kemi kete force hekuri,sepse jemi 2!
Jemi 2!
Duke qene te tille ,harrojme qe nje dite cdo gje mund te shuhet dhe dicka mund te mposhti ndjenjat tona..dicka qe te beje qe nje dite te jemi te vetem dhe pa shpresen qe nje dite do te mund te duam aq fort sa deshem me pare!
Sa te dobet atehere ndjehemi dhe sa dhimbje krijohet...nuk jemi ne gjendje te perballojme asgje dhe lotet rrjedhin per gjene me te vogel...sa shume dramatizojme....nuk arrijme te jetojme ....
Ne jete lindim vetem dhe po te tille vdesim!
Po mendoj qe lindim per te dashur,per tu dashur,lindim qe te njohim dhimbjen dhe gezimin....mendojme qe zemra eshte e dobet,por harrojme sesa gjera eshte ne gjendje te perballoje ajo...eshte kjo zemer qe na ben te vuajme dhe te dashurojme dhe eshte kjo zemer qe vuan bashke me ne...
Kjo zemer,ky instrument i jetes...dhe i dashurise!

----------


## Bledo

Dashuria eshte shume e bukur por dhe shume e dhishme ne shume caste dhe momente te jetes.
Une te them realitetin, nuk e kam provuar kurr dashurine dhe ju me te drejte mund te thoni dhe te shpreheni pse flet ky kur nuk e ka provuar asnje her ket realitet.
Kam degjuar shume historira dhe kam pare shume veta qe kane vuajtur per dashurine, kane dhene jeten per dashurine.
Shoqeria ime qan per dashurine e tyre, qajne kur kane keq kuptime me njeri tjetrin, qajne kur nuk nuk e kuptojne ndonje her njeri tjetrin, qajne kur nuk e takojne njeri tjetrin per nje dite etj...
Miq perse ne dashuri nuk arrihet nje konsesus mes te dyjave paleve si nga djali dhe nga vajza?
Perse nuk bejne nje marreveshje qe ne fillim qe cdo gje qe kane tja thone ne sy njeri tjetrit dhe jo duke e mbajtur per vete dhe ti rrish me indiference dhe ftohur partnerit tend? E kam vene re shume her tek miqt e mi dhe ato kane kaluar historit e tyre dashurie dhe kur vjen puna lendohen aq shume sa qe nje zot e dine kur mund ta ngrejne ate koke.

DI_ANA e vertet ajo qe eshte shume bukur te dashurosh por eshte shume e veshtire ta mbash.
Dua te mar shkas nga nje histori qe lexova sot ne internet por e kisha degjuar dhe shume e shume kohe me perpara.




> Në nje pallat te bukur jetonin prane e prane 
> dy te rinj te lumtur,vajza quhej Ada dhe djali Marion. 
> Kur ishin te vegjel,oh,sa shume lodronin, 
> ne rinine e tyre njeri-tjetrin sa shume e dashuronin 
> 
> 
> bisedonin per gjithcka dhe shiheshin sy me sy 
> Ada ish e bukur,fytyra si hene 
> ecen lehte,ngadale si flutur 
> ...


Kjo tregon qe rinia e sotme e ketij brezi eshte shume e krisur dhe po te kesh nje lidhje eshte e zorshme ta mbash sepse nese don njera pal me shpirt atehere ta dish qe pala tjeter zor se mund te doje si pala tjeter.
Jane te paket ato qe e kuptojne dashurine e vertet dhe sensin e nje dashurie dhe kuptimin e plote te fjales *TE DUA*.
DI_ANA jane te paket ato qe e kane kuptuar kete brez qe ekziston tashme qe dashurite e tyre jane me shume lendime dhe me shume vuajtje.
Ja perse kam frike te dua nje vajze. DI_ANA te mora ty ne vecanti sepse ti je e vecante kam lexuar shume shkrime nga ty dhe mendoj qe ti je e vetmja qe ke arrit te kuptosh kete rini te sotme.

DI_ANA pergezimet e mia nga zemra.

----------


## DI_ANA

> Perse nuk bejne nje marreveshje qe ne fillim qe cdo gje qe kane tja thone ne sy njeri tjetrit dhe jo duke e mbajtur per vete dhe ti rrish me indiference dhe ftohur partnerit tend? E kam vene re shume her tek miqt e mi dhe ato kane kaluar historit e tyre dashurie dhe kur vjen puna lendohen aq shume sa qe nje zot e dine kur mund ta ngrejne ate koke.
> 
> DI_ANA e vertet ajo qe eshte shume bukur te dashurosh por eshte shume e veshtire ta mbash.
> Dua te mar shkas nga nje histori qe lexova sot ne internet por e kisha degjuar dhe shume e shume kohe me perpara.
> 
> 
> 
> Kjo tregon qe rinia e sotme e ketij brezi eshte shume e krisur dhe po te kesh nje lidhje eshte e zorshme ta mbash sepse nese don njera pal me shpirt atehere ta dish qe pala tjeter zor se mund te doje si pala tjeter.
> Jane te paket ato qe e kuptojne dashurine e vertet dhe sensin e nje dashurie dhe kuptimin e plote te fjales *TE DUA*.
> ...



Te falenderoj shume per vleresimin dhe shume te verteta keto qe thua!
E kuptoj zgenjimin tend ne lidhje me gjithe keto histori dashurie qe paskan perfunduar kaq keq dhe qe ne te cilat ke pare lotet dhe dhimbjet e personave te aferm!
Te kuptoj shume mire dhe po te them qe edhe vete jam teresisht e bindur qe ne shumicen e rasteve njera ane do me teper se tjetra,njera ane vuan me shume se tjetra,njera ane shkatarrohet kurse tjetra vazhdon te shkoje drejt dickaje te panjohur dhe te re!
Ndonjehere ne jete miku im,pikerisht atehere kur cdo gje ka marre fund me personin qe duam,pikerisht ne ato momente e kuptojme se cfare humbem dhe nuk dime cfare do fitojme te dikush tjeter!
Une nuk jam e vetmja qe kuptoj brengat e dashurise,per kete te siguroj,kjo bote ka plot njerez me zemer dhe te ndjeshem,dhe nje nga ata jam edhe vete!
I kuptoj keto vuajtje sepse kam dhene shume dhe kam provuar zhgenjimin,po ama kam provuar dhe lumturine dhe kenaqesine qe te jep dashuria me pranine e atij qe do!
Kam provuar gezimin,po edhe lotet....kjo eshte dashuria,te qash edhe te qeshesh!
Nje dashuri ku nuk do te kishte dhimbje do te quhej nje dashuri magjike dhe e rralle!
Te keshilloj te mos kesh frike qe te duash dike,te keshilloj te njohesh dashurine dhe te mos e marresh me frike,se nuk ka gje me te bukur sesa te dhurosh zemren dhe sesa ta dhurojne,nuk ka gje me te bukur te ndjehesh vete i dyte dhe te kesh te njejten rrahje zemreje!


respekte dhe fat ne jete!

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

Diana!
Nuk të kërkoj as falje as mëshirë,qoftë për kulturë apo për edukatë, apo për mirësjellje.Unë mikja ime,jam nga një vënd i ashpër dhe di ti çaj dallgët drejt-përdrejt.Do të them diçka lidhur me shkrimet e mësipërme.Kam një pasiguri se si dhe pse i shkruan por...në qoftë ashtu siç e shoh do të thosha hapur e drejtë, se je e gabuar.Mundet ta ken thënë shumë këtë fjalë, por kij parasysh;* Nuk bëhen petullat me ujë!* Ti kërkon një gjë të tillë.Pres të revoltohesh nga kjo përgjigje dhe unë do të pëgjigjem.Nuk të fsheh një gjë! Përgjigja ime do jetë një minierë ari për ty dhe jetën tënde.Përgjigju sfidës.
Të përshëndes...për të mos thënë...se do të duket e ekzagjeruar!
Paçim...D.......

----------


## DI_ANA

> Nuk bëhen petullat me ujë![/B] Ti kërkon një gjë të tillë.Pres të revoltohesh nga kjo përgjigje dhe unë do të pëgjigjem.Nuk të fsheh një gjë! Përgjigja ime do jetë një minierë ari për ty dhe jetën tënde.Përgjigju sfidës.
> Të përshëndes...për të mos thënë...se do të duket e ekzagjeruar!
> Paçim...D.......



Si mund te mendosh qe te kerkosh sinqeritetin nga jeta dhe nga dashuria,eshte thjesht sikur te kerkoje te beje petulla me uje...!
Ndoshta natyra ime eshte teper kerkuese dhe teper sentimentale saqe arrin te kerkoje dhe te imagjinoje qe nje gje e tille edhe mund te jete e mundur!
Pikerisht dua te bej ate qe nuk mund te jete sot e mundur,dua te ndryshoj zemrat e njerezve dhe ti bej te kuptojne qa dashuria mund te mbahet gjalle dhe nuk vdes kurre!
Pikerisht dua te bej ate lloj petulle qe jo te gjithe jane mesuar ta bejne....dua te ndryshoj shume gjera ne kete bote po nuk mundem e vetme!Une besoj te ndjenja qe kam vete,besoj te dashuria e perjetshme,besoj qe jam e zonja te dua nje jete te tere,te dua pa interese dhe pa intriga....besoj te vetja po nuk po besoj me te te tjeret!

respekte

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

Vetë e ke shkruar në poezitë e tua të bukura se nuk mjafton vetëm të shpresosh,apo të jesh e sinqertë.Egziston një fjalë e urtë që thotë-"I miri,nuk ka të mira" Kjo ka një sqarim sepse nuk mjafton vetëm të kërkosh korektësi,respekt,dashuri,duhet edhe të japësh,ndoshta nganjëherë më shumë nga ç'merr.Po përsëri pranoj se po të mos mungoj dëshira e mirë,gjithçka arrihet.Jam edhe unë i atij mendime se duhet të egzistoi dashuria e pëjetëshme,por asnjë nuk e ka arritur.Atëherë të kënaqemi me ato që kemi,e jo me ato që mund të kishim!
Petulla nga qielli nuk na bien,ndryshe nuk do kishte kaq varfëri.

----------


## DI_ANA

> sepse nuk mjafton vetëm të kërkosh korektësi,respekt,dashuri,duhet edhe të japësh,ndoshta nganjëherë më shumë nga ç'merr.Po përsëri pranoj se po të mos mungoj dëshira e mirë,gjithçka arrihet.Jam edhe unë i atij mendime se duhet të egzistoi dashuria e pëjetëshme,por asnjë nuk e ka arritur.Atëherë të kënaqemi me ato që kemi,e jo me ato që mund të kishim!
> Petulla nga qielli nuk na bien,ndryshe nuk do kishte kaq varfëri.



Kam dhene gjithmone me shume se ckam marre dhe e tille do ngelem!
Dashurine e perjetshme e ka rritur dikush.....nuk e di se kush po me siguri qe ekziston,ndryshe nuk do besoja kaq shume dhe nuk do e enderroja kaq teper,ndryshe natyra nuk do me jepte shpirtin e mirenjohjes dhe te mirekuptimit!
Une dua te kenaqem me ato qe une dua dhe e di nje dite do tja arrij....dhe po sja arrita do ngelem thjesht nje enderruese e dashurise se paarritshme!
Petullat nuk i pres nga qielli ,petullat do ti bej me ujin e burimit dhe me boren e maleve!

respekte

----------


## DI_ANA

Sa shume kemi nevoje te ndjehemi te dashuruar dhe sa te lumtur jemi ne ato momente,sa bote tjeter na duket,harrojme ne menyre egoiste gjithcka qe na rrethon,gjithcka per te cilen kemi jetuar,harrojme te gjithe ata qe kemi patur miq dhe te aferm.....harrojme gjithcka per tju kushtuar thjesht dhe ne menyre te plote vetem nje personi te vetem...atij personi qe aq shume duam!
Afrohemi drejt tij dhe i japim gjithcka qe kemi...gjithcka qe mundet te dhurojme,dicka qe mund te quhet nje dashuri e paster dhe e sinqerte,dicka qe na ben te harrojme edhe vete ekzistencen tone,dicka qe na ben te mendojme qe jetojme thjesht per dike tjeter,jetojme vetem per ate qe duam!
Ky eshte gabimi jone,pasi neglizhojme cka jemi ne te vertete,neglizhojme ata persona qe kemi njohur prej vitesh ,te cilet kane qene miqte tane,ne momentet ne te veshtira dhe me te gezueshme!
Harrojme pra veten dhe njerezit qe na deshen!
Harrojme dhe duam dike,duam dashurine,japim dhe kerkojme te marrim me permasa te barabarta ate qe japim,kerkojme te ndjehemi te vlefshem per dike,kerkojme qe edhe per tjetrin ekzistenca jone te jete e pamundur edhe per te!
Po sa shume gabohemi...!
Gabohemi sepse kurre nuk mund te marrim ate qe japim,kurre nuk mund te na duan aq sa duam....kurre nuk mund te kemi te njejtat ndjenja,pasi gjithmone eshte njeri qe do shume me teper se tjetri!
I perkushtohemi dikujt qe nje dite nuk e ka per gje fare te na tradhetoje dhe aq me teper te kete guximin qe ta thote!
E cfare mund te mendojme per dashurine?
A eshte ajo mizore apo jane vete njerezit qe e bejne te tille?
Pse duhet te ekzistoje tradhetia?!Mendoj se e di pergjigjen!
Pikerisht sepse kjo bote eshte e rrethuar nga e mira dhe e keqja...ashtu sic eshte e rrethuar nga dashuria,urrejtja dhe tradhetia!
Ndihemi te pafuqishem para humbjes se dashurise dhe ndihemi te paafte te duam dike tjeter,dhe ndihemi kaq te vetmuar sepse kemi lene te gjithe njerezit qe na kane dashur mbrapa kraheve,kemi humbur besimin dhe miqesine e tyre!
Pra kemi humbur dashurine e dikujt qe deshem dhe kemi humbur miqesine sepse ju perkushtuat vetem nje njeriu te vetem!
Dhe nuk duhet te jete keshtu.......jo nuk duhet!

----------

